# Welp



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****! Traded away assets, declined Chandler's option.

Left at the altar standing...


F!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not giving up until Bosh signs with the Heat. And Anthony signs elsewhere. 

Love would be tempting.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Ya'll were just a few hours away from a seemingly baller FA haul. But now you're going to be out Lin, Asik, and possibly Parsons too. And I think the Lakers overpaid Jordan Hill in part b/c the Rockets would've if they hadn't.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ariza is back... 

Ugh. Nothing against him, but not the FA haul I was expecting this off season


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488673449188278273


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

...having already given away Asik/Lin picks etc


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> ...having already given away Asik/Lin picks etc


So their remaining assets are Donatas Motiejunas, Terrence Jones, Patrick Beverly, Clint Capela, and the 2015 pick they just got from the Pelicans in the Asik deal. A combination of those assets might be enough to add Greg Monroe. If they were open to throwing in Beverly, I'm sure Boston would have to give their package serious consideration for Rondo as well.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Why not bid on Eric Bledsoe? I mean put the cap space to use. That would give you quality PG and improve the depth on the team by moving Beverly to the bench. Worst case, you force a rival Suns team into a bad situation, taking a page outta the Dallas playbook.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Why not bid on Eric Bledsoe? I mean put the cap space to use. That would give you quality PG and improve the depth on the team by moving Beverly to the bench. Worst case, you force a rival Suns team into a bad situation, taking a page outta the Dallas playbook.


Or at least Monroe.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Sure, at least somebody. I mean all this talk about trades and such. Why? You traded your depth for cap space. Not the end of the world, just use the cap space.


----------

